# Citation guitars update



## steveft (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello All;
Well I finally got some info on the Citation guitars.Today I went to see Robert Godin president of Godin guitars at their Montreal office.He told me that my Citation 12 string was manufactured by Norman guitars in the early 80's.He was a partner in the company.He says it was a contract for a distributor from Montreal called Louis Musical LTD.This distributor has been long gone since then.


----------

